# Ford 1929 concept snow machine



## Chris (Oct 10, 2013)

Thought this was neat, wish I had one.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBjlSJf4274[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 11, 2013)

That is sweet. Wonder why they never caught on. Looks like as much fun as the snow mobile we use to have.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2013)

I can picture my grandfather telling me all about one of these. They had all sorts of neat things back then.


----------

